# Help with cis cabriolet boost



## MR. EUROTRASH (Feb 19, 2011)

So I have boosted my 88 cabriolet cis I just need to know what warm up regulator to get so it will stop leaning out... So what car do I get it off of and what year


----------



## MR. EUROTRASH (Feb 19, 2011)

Heeeelp jeered please the car is almost done


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

MR. EUROTRASH said:


> So I have boosted my 88 cabriolet cis I just need to know what warm up regulator to get so it will stop leaning out... So what car do I get it off of and what year


Volvo 240T

Audi 5000T


----------



## MR. EUROTRASH (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks man i appreciate that now i just have to find one 
:beer::banghead:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the audi 5000Q WUR is the more desireable unit, from what ive read..

isnt an 88 cabby running digifant factory, and if not digi, then doesnt it have CIS-E?

neither one of those fuel systems use a WUR..

is the fuel dizzy cast iron, or aluminum?

to do what you want to do, you need CIS-Lambda..


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

According to my memory (and, my Bentley backs me up on this): 
Cabbies never has CIS-E. And, they didn't get Digi until 1990. 
Up thru '89 (and, at least back to '85), they were CIS-Lambda.


----------



## anlxn (Oct 18, 2009)

cuppie said:


> According to my memory (and, my Bentley backs me up on this):
> Cabbies never has CIS-E. And, they didn't get Digi until 1990.
> Up thru '89 (and, at least back to '85), they were CIS-Lambda.


 your right:thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ive messed with 2 88 cabbys in my life, and i know FOR POSITIVE, that atleast one had digifant 2. 

appeared to be factory.. could have been a swap i guess..


----------

